# Condom Factory



## Hooked (17/6/18)

https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...action-after-visit-to-condom-factory-20180617



KZN Health MEC Dr Sibongiseni Dhlomo, health minister Aaron Motsoaledi and Mr Sibusiso Lushaba of HBM-SA at condom factory. (Supplied)

I've been amused and astounded by the creativity shown in the Vapecon Caption This thread. Let's have more fun!

CAPTION THIS: What are the three venerable (not venereal) gentlemen saying?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (18/6/18)

Hooked said:


> https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...action-after-visit-to-condom-factory-20180617
> 
> View attachment 135746
> 
> ...


'and here we make the small ones for export...'

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## aktorsyl (18/6/18)

The headline is sketchy as hell already: "Minister expresses satisfaction after visit to condom factory".
Well, damn.
Hey Aaron, that's a bit of a stretch isn't it? <-----

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (18/6/18)

aktorsyl said:


> The headline is sketchy as hell already: "Minister expresses satisfaction after visit to condom factory".
> Well, damn.
> Hey Aaron, that's a bit of a stretch isn't it? <-----



lol I didn't pick up on that - good for you @aktorsyl!!


----------



## Adephi (21/6/18)

Hooked said:


> https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...action-after-visit-to-condom-factory-20180617
> 
> View attachment 135746
> 
> ...



Do I wear this when I screw everybody's medical aids?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Captain Chaos (23/6/18)

Eish! It takes 2 penlights? ... ... ... .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

